# H&R excell auto choke threads



## DEERHUNTER150 (Feb 20, 2009)

what kind of choke tube threads match H&R excell auto choke threads? I want a better choke tube for turkey season and next waterfowl season the ones that came with it arent paterning as best they could with the ammo im using. also if any body knows where i could get a slug barrel that would fit it i was told a remington 11-87 barrel would fit it but i dont want to buy one and it not fit. thanks for your help.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Check out this conversion chart.

http://www.choketube.com/guide.html


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool....thanks for the info Dakotashooter2


----------

